# 4x2 to 4x4 Conversion



## mwilley (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello, I currently have a late model 1991, registered 1992 Nissan Pickup 4x2. I am interested in converting it to 4x4. It has the KA24E engine, and I was wanting to know what transmissions/transfer cases bolt directly up to that engine. I am wanting to take all the suspension from the front and put a sold axle, which is going to be quite a bit of work. I am hoping that some of you can help me out here. I also have a couple of Toyota Land Cruiser FJ40's that are built up pretty well, but use the Pickup as a DD, and find that it would make an awesome 4x4, which a lot of time and dedication....


----------



## 93rustbucket (Sep 14, 2005)

you would be better off finding a truck that is already 4x4 and start with that (or at least use it as a donor truck)


----------



## 97RC4WD (Jul 26, 2006)

mwilley said:


> Hello, I currently have a late model 1991, registered 1992 Nissan Pickup 4x2. I am interested in converting it to 4x4. It has the KA24E engine, and I was wanting to know what transmissions/transfer cases bolt directly up to that engine. I am wanting to take all the suspension from the front and put a sold axle, which is going to be quite a bit of work. I am hoping that some of you can help me out here. I also have a couple of Toyota Land Cruiser FJ40's that are built up pretty well, but use the Pickup as a DD, and find that it would make an awesome 4x4, which a lot of time and dedication....


I have a really nice red reg. cab 4x4 4 cyl. that I would consider selling. I just bought it and while it is in really good shape and runs great the mileage isn't that good (have a ch eng soon light and parts on order will hopefully take care of that). Actually I would like to find a 2wd king cab 4 cyl. 5sp. and make it look like a 4x4.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why are you posting this in the Off-Road section?


----------



## omegatotal (Oct 1, 2004)

+1 on this, however i have a 2004 desert runner.. at the time of purchase i didn't have the option for 4wd (purchased used w/ low mi for a great deal)

i have seen a write up for it, but i forgot where it was.. my real question is does anyone remember seeing it?


----------



## SaltyD21 (Feb 4, 2010)

I also thought about doing this being a mechanic, having a shop didnt think it would be too bad. Once I started putting the numbers together, it would be cheaper just to buy the 4X4 instead. Would be a fun-as-hell job, but Im not a millionaire... not even close.


----------

